# Velodyne VRP-1200 versus HSU 12" sub offerings???



## Guest (Sep 13, 2007)

I purchased a Velodyne VRP-1200 sub from CC a couple weeks ago. It is playing along with Klipsch tower mains, Klipsch surrounds and center channel. Receiver is a Denon AVR-787.

The sub sounds nice but I have wished for a little more "impact" ,tactile appeal, room shake, etc rom the sub lately. I have it crossed over at 80hz and the volume is turned 95% of the way up. I also have a y-connector feeding into both inputs on sub. I listen to 60% movies and 40% music. My HT/listening area in my basement is around 15'x 25'x 8.5'

Anyways...my question is how one of HSU's 12" offerings would compare in terms of impact and concussive effect to the Velodyne. Would I be better off selling the Velodyne and spending a $300 more for the HSU? Thanks for any direct experience with either or both! I couldn't swing the $800 HSU sub (shipped), but I could do the $499 one with $53 shipping. Thanks for any experiences.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum, Nate!

I evaluated that sub a couple of years ago, comparing it to a few others in its price range (see it here). I can’t speak to the HSU, but I imagine dollar-for-dollar anything you can get from them for the same price as the VRP should be a better sub, due to the retail mark-up of the latter. Spending $300 more with HSU will surly get you a sub that will blow away that particular Velo.

Your room is about half the size of the one I evaluated the VRP in. With equalization you should be able to get extension pretty close to 25 Hz. Check our REW and BFD Forums for more info on that.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah... welcome to the Shack!

That Velo is only rated to 29Hz... which is not near low enough for home theater use.

The HSU would no doubt blow it away.

I would also consider the SVS PB12-NSD.


----------



## fibreKid (Apr 20, 2006)

Hello;
I own a HSU VTF3-MK2 and have used REW and the Shacks info to measure and EQ it. It lives up to the specs and solid down to 18hz. It will push down to 16 in my room and drops like a rock off a vertical cliff with anything lower.

Bang for the buck it does a good job.
Good luck on what ever you choose.
-john
PS: My model has been discontinued, but they show up cheep in the second hand market.


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Hey 1st post here.

I used to run a VRP1200. I really liked it. I paid around $300.00 for it. I been really impressed with it. I feel I really never really got the full effect of it b/c of the ol lady complaining it was too much bass. I remember the bass being more high then going lower frequencies  . However, I recently sold it and now own no-sub.

I am now looking @ the HSU's, probably nothing bigger then a 10" or even an 8"  . I am strictly going budget, this time around and I am feeling that the 8" will be my best bet on what I need and expect. I read the reviews and here is what it said on HSUs site on the STF-1:

Copy/Paste:

“Sensational sub...31.5 Hz...106dB....easily surpassed the $500 NHT SW10...as well as the $600 Velodyne CT-120...and was superior to a $500 Axiom EP-175...had no trouble eclipsing the performance of the pint-sized, $995 Sunfire True Sub Super Junior...”
— Howard Ferstler, Sensible Sound (Sept/Oct 2004)


----------



## warpdrive (May 6, 2007)

The 12" Hsu or even a 10" Hsu should/will blow that Velo out of the water. 

Velo's offerings start to get interesting with their larger DLS series which starts to compare to the Hsus but at a slightly higher price.

Velo makes as good of a product as any other retail brand, but Hsus are tremendous bang for the buck, which is hard for any smaller enclosure retail sub to compete against.


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Hi Warpdrive,

I have not been researching much since tearing down and redo'ing my HT once again. So I been out of the ball game for some time.   

That's cool that you said the 10" or 12". I guess I will go for the 10" Hsu and not the 8". My total HT room size is 13'x14' (9' ceilings) and I the new HT section area size is 10'x8' the rest of it is in the back where my PC's, library and popcorn machine will be at. 
The 10" probably will be more then welcoming, but I am willing to give it a try. I own Rocket center (baby foot) and just ordered some 450's and my rear are some Polk Audio R15 bookshelfs which to me was plenty enough for rear surround. 

One question if you know.....
... On Hsu site it says it recommends their subs to be either next to the seating or behind. I usually put my sub in front, but in the corner. Now -- on Hsu's does it get a better bass effect being either on the side or rear of the seating area then in a front corner?  .. Little confused. lol


----------



## warpdrive (May 6, 2007)

Yes, go for the 10". You won't regret it. The Hsus are taller and narrow compared to some other brands so it will still be easy to place. You'll never regret the extra headroom and depth of bass you get from a larger sub. The extra depth of bass is really something you can appreciate.

Placing the sub behind you nearfield gives you more of that tactile feel we desire at the expense of a bit of less seamlessness in the sound. I had my sub in the front but now I follow the behind the seating recommendation. Now I *feel* more of the pressurization when that earthquake sounds are played. It's more of the "you are there feeling". If you place the sub close to your seating, you won't have to have the sub running as high volume so you won't get the sub sound travelling as far throughout the house


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

warpdrive said:


> Yes, go for the 10". You won't regret it. The Hsus are taller and narrow compared to some other brands so it will still be easy to place. You'll never regret the extra headroom and depth of bass you get from a larger sub. The extra depth of bass is really something you can appreciate.
> 
> Placing the sub behind you nearfield gives you more of that tactile feel we desire at the expense of a bit of less seamlessness in the sound. I had my sub in the front but now I follow the behind the seating recommendation. Now I *feel* more of the pressurization when that earthquake sounds are played. It's more of the "you are there feeling". If you place the sub close to your seating, you won't have to have the sub running as high volume so you won't get the sub sound travelling as far throughout the house



So you think the STF-2 Subwoofer will knock the sOx off the VRP1200? 
I'm about to plunge on this sub (purchase)


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Picture_Shooter said:


> So you think the STF-2 Subwoofer will knock the sOx off the VRP1200?
> I'm about to plunge on this sub (purchase)


Absolutely!


----------

